# Computer getting stuck when playing videos



## skgarg (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello All

I would be very very thankful if you can help me resolve the following two problems. 

I have a old laptop which I use only for office work and net surfing and it works ok. However, whenever I try playing video on it, be it any video, video on my hard-drive, through youtube, flv, avi, wmv,mpeg any video whatsoever, for few minutes it will play fine and then the whole computer will stuck. When I see in task manager, csrss.exe is eating up 100% cpu usage. This has started happening recently only. Please help as to what I should do. 

Please help me.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

To resolve this issue, you need to delete your existing profile. Before deleting, remember to make a backup of your files in the My Documents folder because once a profile is deleted, you will not be able to recover these items. If you use the default locations to save your content, then the following are a few more things that you may choose to backup:

Emails
Address Book
Favorites
Any document templates that you would have created
Any files stored on your Desktop
Next, log off and then log on to the system as an administrator. Now, on the Desktop or in Windows Explorer right-click My Computer and then, select Properties. Display the Advanced tab page, and then, in the User Profiles section, click Settings. Select the corrupt profile from the list and then click the Delete button.

Source http://www.exe-error-fixes.com/resolving-csrssexe-100-cpu-usage-problems/


----------



## skgarg (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey hi

Thanks a lot for such a quick reply.

1) Apart from My Documents and desktop, is there anything else i need to move to other drive ? 

2) I have only one account by my name. However, I remember faintly once seeing an additional administrator account apart from my account. I think it was when I ran computer in safe mode. not sure. How do we run a computer in safe mode btw ? Please help.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Anything that is only in that user account that you want you have to make a backup of.

To get into safe mode tap f8 when the computer is booting up.

You can use your current account to make a different admin then deleate your current one (after backups of course)


----------



## skgarg (Oct 16, 2010)

ohkkkkk......thanks a lottttttt. I will make another admin account using the current account. thanks a lot.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your welcome let us know how it goes.


----------



## skgarg (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi

I made a new user account and deleted the previous one. I dont know whether the problem of csrss.exe has got resolved or not but another new problem has come. 

At random, my computer freezes! The mouse will stop moving and keyboard will also not work and the only option left is to restart the computer. It happens randomly, sometimes in 1 min, sometimes in half hour. 

Should I reinstall windows ?

Please help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if you don't know the brand run the hatachi one


----------

